# Where's Beastie???



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

We took Beastie to a recommended groomer for the first time yesterday. I told her we wanted a puppy cut. She told us that this expression was used exclusively for Poodles, and all other breeds were called "teddy bear cuts". I suppose that should have been the first clue. I did tell her what we wanted. When we went back to pick him up, she told us she cut the hair around his head so it wouldn't get in his eyes and that she left the fur around the bottom of his face "round". When she brought him out, he didn't look like Beastie or even a Maltese puppy. He looks like some kind of terrier, and not even a terrier puppy! Sigh....he looks like an old man. She cut too much away from his eyes, which now look sunken.
















Anyway, this is the last time for this groomer. Next time I'll find a better groomer who really knows Malts and go armed with pics from here. Poor Beastie, but he doesn't seem to care, and we'd love him if he look like an alien puppy from another galaxy!!









I live in DuPont, WA. Anyone know a good groomer in this area?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Post a picture..it is probably not as bad as you think..maybe just so different that it shocked you...







It will grow quickly....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I've been blessed! The only time ButterCloud and Noriko had an awful haircut is by ME and it's ok because it's free! LOL. Yes, next time arm yourself with pictures. Most of us do!

And please post pictures if you can







.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the bad groomer, but Beastie's hair will be all grown back by next week if he's like Peanut! Sounds like you may be on your way to becoming a home groomer too. I stopped taking Peanut to the groomers after the time I found tons of little nicks in his skin. I have been grooming him since then and at first the haircuts looked very odd, but practice makes perfect! I just couldn't justify leaving my little Nutty with a strange who couldn't handle the clippers







.

Give Beastie an extra treat just for being cute!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Poor little Beastie....is it really that bad, or just "different". I am in terror of the first groomers visit with Sisse..I know I won't leave her anywhere because you never know how they will be treated.....I KNOW I can't do it myself, I am not capable of getting her to hold still long enough to brush her!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for your positive words of kindness. I will post a pic when my husband takes one and uploads it. Sigh..... 

It's only fur.


----------



## RAZMO (Dec 23, 2004)

This is why my husband and I decided to start grooming Jasmine at home. There was one lady we took her to , that when I went to pick her up I didn't think she was the right dog she had shaved her right down to the skin her eare and tail everything. It took all the self control I could muster not to jump the counter and beat her. Poor Jasmine was terrified also and wasen't herself for weeks. So now we do it at home sometimes she looks really good sometimes she don't but she's happy, AND HER HAIR GROWS FAST.
BETTY


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

We are in the same boat...took Lacey to her regular groomer. This groomer has been grooming my dogs for about 5 years...had a cocker spaniel before Lacey. I left Lacey with her assistand and told her exactly how I wanted Lacey trimmed. Lacey's hair was about 3 inches longs all over her body. When I picked her up her hair had been cut to about 1/4 inch! Her head and tail were left very long. My groomer was in almost in tears when I told her this wasn't how I wanted Lacey cut. Her assistant told her how and she told me she should have called me on my cell phone and ask if this is how I wanted her cut. I am just thankful that hair grows back.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Technically, she's right about the puppy cut being a poodle thing (what young poodles are shown in)...I hope you find a groomer you like. Taking a picture can be very helpful.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Yes, for sure I will bring pics with me next time. This young lady was actually very good with Beastie; he was kissing her when she brought him out (apparently she hadn't yet shown him a mirror







) and she said she would not have believed this was his first grooming. He stayed calm and still like a pro when she worked on him. Said it was amazing for a young puppy (husband tipped her at this point  ). 

JMM - I must say his feet do _not_ look like bells, but all in all, other than the face, she did an ok job. 

I miss my shaggy guy. He looks old and wise now, with enormous eyes. A lot of the tearstaining is gone now, so that's a plus. 

Ahhh, I sure do love him to bits!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I think it is just amazing that these little ones actually get upset if they get clipped or strut if they think they look great!! I think it must have something to do with the way Mom or Dad handle the way they look when they pick them up from the Groomers


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

This is what worries me, finding the right groomer!! I will be sure to be armed with pictures but I don't know... The people here sometimes even if you speak the same language, just don't get it!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think it takes a bit of trial and (unfortunately) error to find the right groomer. (Just like with hair stylists) We have to find someone who does the job right but also someone who we feel comfortable leaving our babies with. And sometimes there are trade offs. My groomer is not an "artiste" but she does a very acceptable job. I actually do a top knot (pony tail) better than she does. There may be others in town who are more experienced with Maltese. 

However, she is the sweetest person and so good with K & C. She has the cutest baby talk thing she does with them. She is also a professional dog trainer so she knows how to handle them properly. She's very smart, polished and communicates very well.... so I've been going to her for more than 10 years... started with Rosebud, my first Maltese. I can't imagine going to anyone else.

So, don't be surprised if it takes a little time to find the right one. I remember with Rosebud that sometimes she would end up looking like a Schnauzer before I found my current groomer.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 7 2005, 03:54 PM
> *I remember with Rosebud that sometimes she would end up looking like a Schnauzer before I found my current groomer.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40936*


[/QUOTE]

LOL - yes, Beastie is looking very Schnauzer-like right now. I will not make the same mistake again, though. Snoopychan, like you, I will be armed with pics as well. I wish I had the time and energy to do the grooming myself, but I find with work and doing stuff around the house, I just don't have the energy. I think perhaps Beastie saps my energy as I sleep - he always has so much, especially in the mornings. Hmmm............

And of course you're right K&C's Mom - it IS the same way with human hairstylists. 

Well, like I said, it's only fur. We did fuss over him when he came out (after I picked my jaw up off the floor). I think he thinks he looks dapper and dashing!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Just a lil advice. Don't just arm yourself with pictures, but maybe also a list of what you really want. I was very anal with how I wanted Cloud...Like I want his ears short and I don't like the visor look around his eyes. All that stuff. And I talked with my groomer too. Also, if you take them to them chain stores like petsmart, go there and ask them when are they scheduled to groom a maltese and go watch them or something. I was lucky with cloud's last groomer. I was shopping at petsmart and saw her with a maltese and the baby hair looked nice and she seemed nice too. GOODLUCK Next time.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 8 2005, 01:17 AM
> *Just a lil advice.  Don't just arm yourself with pictures, but maybe also a list of what you really want.  I was very anal with how I wanted Cloud...Like I want his ears short and I don't like the visor look around his eyes.  All that stuff.  And I talked with my groomer too.  Also, if you take them to them chain stores like petsmart, go there and ask them when are they scheduled to groom a maltese and go watch them or something.  I was lucky with cloud's last groomer.  I was shopping at petsmart and saw her with a maltese and the baby hair looked nice and she seemed nice too.  GOODLUCK Next time.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41021*


[/QUOTE]

When can i get take Q-tip to his first trip to a groomer he's 3 months, should i wait until he gets alittle older. He really needs a nail trim.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 7 2005, 08:17 PM
> *Also, if you take them to them chain stores like petsmart, go there and ask them when are they scheduled to groom a maltese and go watch them or something.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41021*


[/QUOTE]

You know, that's a great idea! I just wouldn't want to leave him there, after reading that other thread about the abusive groomer at PetSmart. But watching another Malt be groomed could certainly be the ticket if it's well done. I just may check that out. Thanks!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeanette+Mar 7 2005, 10:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When can i get take Q-tip to his first trip to a groomer he's 3 months, should i wait until he gets alittle older. He really needs a nail trim.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41028
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hello. I actually trim my babies nails myself, but my Vet Dr. showed me how first. Does Q-tip have his rabies shot? If not, there's a possibility that your groomer won't groom him. But you can ask to see. I actually groomed Noriko before she had her rabies shot but they wanted to see proof that she was too young for it. 

Anyway, I think petsmart has specials on face, feet, tail and nail trimming for 15 bucks (correct me if I'm wrong). I dont know if that includes a bath. I think it does. But maybe get him use to going to the groomers by doing something small like getting his nails cut. 

If eventually you start to trim his nails yourself, the best time to do so is after a bath when their nails are softer. Some may argue that you may not want to torture your baby all at once like that (LOL), but the more you do it, the faster you get. I hope this helps! I'm sure others will share their opinions too.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann+Mar 7 2005, 10:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, that's a great idea! I just wouldn't want to leave him there, after reading that other thread about the abusive groomer at PetSmart. But watching another Malt be groomed could certainly be the ticket if it's well done. I just may check that out. Thanks!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41030
[/B][/QUOTE]








I don't know if all Petsmart has the same policy, but I spoke with one of the groomers there and they say that they try not to keep each cat/dog long. They try to get them in and out as soon as possible. They said that they can only book a certain amount per day. I would assume the best time to check them out is on a weekday because I think there would be a lesser chance of them being backed up and probably lesser appts than on weekends.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeanette+Mar 7 2005, 11:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When can i get take Q-tip to his first trip to a groomer he's 3 months, should i wait until he gets alittle older. He really needs a nail trim.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41028
[/B][/QUOTE]

Can you just go for the nail trim and wait for him. It takes about 5 minutes. Don't let the nails get too long because from what I understand it can make them harder to keep short later on and they can start curling under. Catcher's nails grew so fast when he was a puppy. I took him in a couple times a month just for a nail trim.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jeanette, your vet can do Q-Tips's nail trim instead of taking him to a groomer. Have your vet show you how to do it and then practice so you can do it at home. It's really easy to do. Just do one nail a day in the beginning, praise and treat, and before long he will be an angel for you!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

If you don't mind the drive to Puyallup, I have got the best groomer in the world and she knows Malts. She had 7 scheduled on one day when we had ours there. She does all of ours, and their offspring. She is great, but only open Monday - Friday so you would have to be able to bring him during the weekday. I would not trade her for anything. She really listen's to what you want. The first cut is always the hardest, because there is nothing cuter than a furball baby...








Let me know if you want her info.


----------



## Lilly (Jan 22, 2005)

I would love to have the name/number of your groomer in Puyallup. I took Lilly to the Petsmart in Puyallup last week to get her face trimmed. I wasn't thrilled with the way that it turned out. She was happy though, they treated her well and she was a good girl. I didn't really know how to explain what I wanted and ended up with the hair over her eyes a lot shorter than I wanted. It would be nice to have a groomer that is experienced with malts!

Stephanie in Sumner


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly_@Mar 13 2005, 03:29 PM
> *I would love to have the name/number of your groomer in Puyallup.  I took Lilly to the Petsmart in Puyallup last week to get her face trimmed.  I wasn't thrilled with the way that it turned out.  She was happy though, they treated her well and she was a good girl.  I didn't really know how to explain what I wanted and ended up with the hair over her eyes a lot shorter than I wanted.  It would be nice to have a groomer that is experienced with malts!
> 
> Stephanie in Sumner
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42872*


[/QUOTE]

The Bath House Pet Salon on 116th and Canyon the owner is Theresa and she is the groomer 253-531-9015 she is super-tell her Vonda referred you--or Pudge or Josie or Sophie or Harley or Maggie May or Chloe just to name a few of the malts she does









When Beastie and our dogs get together for a play date this month hopefully would you be interested in coming also?


----------



## Lilly (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2happymalts_@Mar 14 2005, 01:08 PM
> *When Beastie and our dogs get together for a play date this month hopefully would you be interested in coming also?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43197*


[/QUOTE]

That sounds fun, I'm sure Lilly would love it. She loves playing with other dogs!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly+Mar 14 2005, 04:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds fun, I'm sure Lilly would love it. She loves playing with other dogs!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43205
[/B][/QUOTE]
I will let you know when we set the date..


----------

